# Your feeding schedule with bacter AE



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

If you have a large, thriving colony, you'd probably want to feed every other day to every day.

On the flip side, if you have a small colony, feeding 1-3 times a week is than sufficient.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> If you have a large, thriving colony, you'd probably want to feed every other day to every day.
> 
> On the flip side, if you have a small colony, feeding 1-3 times a week is than sufficient.


Its a 6 gallon having like 40 shrimps. What you suggest and also how many times bacter ae? I am having some babies but i see many of my shrimps are berried. 

Usually for how long the bacter ae last?


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't feed Bacter AE but even in my tank that probably has over 100, I don't feed them more than 3 times a week and if I'm particularly lazy, even less.

Now, if I had 500+ shrimp, I'd be feeding more often!


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> I don't feed Bacter AE but even in my tank that probably has over 100, I don't feed them more than 3 times a week and if I'm particularly lazy, even less.
> 
> Now, if I had 500+ shrimp, I'd be feeding more often!


Thanks a lot.


----------



## Razvan Virna (May 29, 2018)

i feed bacter ae 3 times a week in both my 60liter and 40 liter tanks.I use half of the recommended dose because i also feed shrimp king protein shrimp king complete and a mix of pumpkin, walnut leaves, spinach and some more veggies for shrimps


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

I use very sparingly. Anywhere between 1/32 to 1/64 per 10 gallons once or twice a week depending on colony size and the tank's ability to create biofilm. Tanks that are lightly stocked that have lots of driftwood and mosses usually don't need much, if any at all. Keeping a bunch of alder cones and IAL gives the Bacter AE a great surface to grow this biofilm and allows me to keep my dosing to a minimal as well. Shrimps will let you know if you there is enough biofilm available. If you dose Bacter AE and they don't go nuts, then you should cut back on dosing because they have plenty to eat.

Bacter AE overdosing is a valid concern and should be used in moderation. Cool temperatures and heavy aeration is a must when continuously dosing this stuff. These strains of bacteria are aerobic by nature and will start to consume O2 as soon as it becomes active.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Razvan Virna said:


> i feed bacter ae 3 times a week in both my 60liter and 40 liter tanks.I use half of the recommended dose because i also feed shrimp king protein shrimp king complete and a mix of pumpkin, walnut leaves, spinach and some more veggies for shrimps





madcrafted said:


> I use very sparingly. Anywhere between 1/32 to 1/64 per 10 gallons once or twice a week depending on colony size and the tank's ability to create biofilm. Tanks that are lightly stocked that have lots of driftwood and mosses usually don't need much, if any at all. Keeping a bunch of alder cones and IAL gives the Bacter AE a great surface to grow this biofilm and allows me to keep my dosing to a minimal as well. Shrimps will let you know if you there is enough biofilm available. If you dose Bacter AE and they don't go nuts, then you should cut back on dosing because they have plenty to eat.
> 
> Bacter AE overdosing is a valid concern and should be used in moderation. Cool temperatures and heavy aeration is a must when continuously dosing this stuff. These strains of bacteria are aerobic by nature and will start to consume O2 as soon as it becomes active.


Thanks a lot. I have another question please. Do i need to switch off my filter when dosing? Its very small water. Filter won't such it immediately when dosed? I stir it in a glass of water and pour that water in tank but this thought yesterday came to my mind that my filter i don't switch off when dosing. And my shrimps don't go nuts when i dose.


----------



## madcrafted (Dec 23, 2017)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks a lot. I have another question please. Do i need to switch off my filter when dosing? Its very small water. Filter won't such it immediately when dosed? I stir it in a glass of water and pour that water in tank but this thought yesterday came to my mind that my filter i don't switch off when dosing. And my shrimps don't go nuts when i dose.


I do because I use HOB filters. If using sponges only, there's really no need. It'll all end up back in the water column and what doesn't will keep the shrimp busy on the sponges for awhile. HOBs and canisters can trap a lot of the Bacter AE, so it's best to shut them off for 10-15 minutes to allow it to "dust" the floor. Don't leave them off too long or your O2 levels could drop pretty quickly.


----------

